# Australian Nationals 2012



## TimMc (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to propose the Australian Nationals 2012 a little earlier than usual.

Events could be everything except feet.

Venue could be RMIT, MC, Telstra or other?

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 27, 2011)

What would the Telstra venue be like?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> What would the Telstra venue be like?


 
There's a function room (big tables, chairs, aircon) and a theatre. Both are about 2 blocks from QV.

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 27, 2011)

That sounds good.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 27, 2011)

would there be loads of people at telstra?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 27, 2011)

We beg you, please don't consider MC.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 27, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> We beg you, please don't consider MC.


 
Ok lol. I'm doubt that they'd be many people at Telstra.

There's also a function room at my place.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

I vote for the novastar hotel. I hear they have a suitable venue.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2011)

Sigh... when will Aus Nats be outside of Melbourne. I want an excuse to go interstate 
Any date probably suits me. I wouldn't know though, as it's 6 months ahead.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

The competition will be somewhere else when someone else bothers to build up a community elsewhere that is capable of making the competiton work.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 27, 2011)

We will be overseas for the two july dates, so its september or nothing for us....


----------



## Mal (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking forward to this!


----------



## Moops (Dec 27, 2011)

Is the Telstra venue the one in Melbourne? Even though the Sydney one is more convenient for me I like having an excuse to go to Melbourne for a weekend.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 27, 2011)

July 14-15 would be GREAT for me. Right before the school holidays.
Hmmm, don't know if I can do a 2 dayer though.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2011)

Moops said:


> Is the Telstra venue the one in Melbourne? Even though the Sydney one is more convenient for me I like having an excuse to go to Melbourne for a weekend.


 
Of course it's the one in Melbourne


----------



## Florian (Dec 27, 2011)

7-8 Would be best for me, thought.
Don't think i'm still there in September


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry Florian, Feliks takes priority. ausnats will be in September. We will probably have Melbourne winter in June/July


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 29, 2011)

How about we go by the numbers on the poll rather than one person's availability?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2011)

Dene said:


> Sorry Florian, Feliks takes priority. ausnats will be in September. We will probably have Melbourne winter in June/July


 
Why should Feliks take priority? There are more people than him that go to competitions.


----------



## Faz (Dec 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Why should Feliks take priority? There are more people than him that go to competitions.


 
Ya, wut. If it's easier for TimMc in July, and more people can make it, then have it then. It's not like there won't be any other comps here.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

Currently the votes are even, and if I recall correctly only one option can be voted for, which is not an accurate reflection of availability, but rather preference. I am happy for it to be in September as well, so that makes September more at this stage.

Furthermore, why shouldn't he take priority as among our best helpers? Particularly with scrambling. 

Also, ausnats has in the past been late August.

Lastly, we will probably have a comp in July and September, it is just a matter of which is ausnats.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> Currently the votes are even


The people who voted for July 7-8 are: you, Florian, Peteorzz, thackernerd, Tim Major
thackernerd isn't going to come to the comp, that makes 4 votes.

The people who voted for Sep 1-2 are: cubecraze1, fazdad, fazrulz, HelpCube, Moops, Paragal
HelpCube and Paragal aren't going to come to the comp, fazdad isn't a competitor and his vote is a necessary reflection of Feliks', so that makes 2 votes.

6 legit votes isn't enough to draw any conclusion on which date is better.



> I am happy for it to be in September as well, so that makes September more at this stage.



You can't make this argument; you don't know if the other people who have voted are also available for the other dates too. And 2+1 < 4 anyway.



> Furthermore, why shouldn't he take priority as among our best helpers? Particularly with scrambling.


This is your only good reason so far, but it's not a good enough reason to drastically change the date of a competition. It's obvious that your real reason is because you're friends with Feliks and want to see him get (a) WR(s).



> Also, ausnats has in the past been late August.


Nice appeal to tradition.


----------



## pappas (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going overseas next year in either July or September. There is no definite date set yet so I will vote when I know. 
Also, @Aron You should have done English in yr12. ^^


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

@aron We wouldn't be drastically changing the date? Don't say stupid things if you're trying to make my arguments out to be bad (yes they were bad but you took them way too seriously).

@faz Tim actually prefers September because June/July is a stressful time at work for him.

The only reason Tim sugested July is because uni and high school holidays are at the same time then, but because there aren't many competitors at uni, doing it during high school 3rd holiday is fine.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> @aron We wouldn't be drastically changing the date? Don't say stupid things if you're trying to make my arguments out to be bad (yes they were bad but you took them way too seriously).


 
2 months isn't 'drastic'?


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

Hang on, what? Where is two months coming from? ausnats has never been in June, July, November, or December. It has been in early September and late August.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2011)

July to September

It's not important what dates the competition were in previous years.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

It would only be "changing" if it was currently in July (using the month you specified). No date has yet been determined, therefore nothing is "changing". That is why I was confused (or just trolling you, but same diff). 

Basically, the date for ausnats has not been decided but Tim and Faz favour September and that is going to have a lot of swing in determining when it is held.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2011)

Dene said:


> It would only be "changing" if it was currently in July (using the month you specified). No date has yet been determined, therefore nothing is "changing". That is why I was confused (or just trolling you, but same diff).
> 
> Basically, the date for ausnats has not been decided but Tim and Faz favour September and that is going to have a lot of swing in determining when it is held.


It would be "changing" if the majority preference was July but you picked September because of Faz.

If Tim's decision is "September because I'm too busy in July and Faz won't be there", then making a poll for the thread was pointless.


----------



## Mal (Dec 30, 2011)

I havent voted yet but I'm definitely going.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> If Tim's decision is "September because I'm too busy in July and Faz won't be there", then making a poll for the thread was pointless.


 
Yea, pretty much. Not sure why he did it to be honest.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 31, 2011)

We've never had Ausnats in July before. I figured that I'd submit a poll to see if people are available during this holiday period.

July is slightly busier for me than September. However, we should consider the availability of other organisers and helpers too.

It's looking like it'll be September again but I'm not sure how well it fits in with uni students...

Tim.


----------



## Moops (Dec 31, 2011)

TimMc said:


> It's looking like it'll be September again but I'm not sure how well it fits in with uni students...
> 
> Tim.



Sep 1-2 Is early in the Uni semester for me so It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## andojay (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of this...

Preferable 1st - 2nd September

Since I believe June/July Joshua and I are *probably* going on a holiday

1-2 September is on the week of mid semester break (second weekend before it ends)


----------



## toastman (Jan 4, 2012)

I prefer September because July in Melbourne is:

Too.Damn.Cold.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2012)

September is definitely showing as the most popular option, so most likely will be held then.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 5, 2012)

No way I'll be able to do July. It's September or bust for me.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> No way I'll be able to do July. It's September or bust for me.


 
Oh jolly good. It's been a fair while since you bothered to show your face. How's the times coming along?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 5, 2012)

Dene said:


> Oh jolly good. It's been a fair while since you bothered to show your face. How's the times coming along?


 
Long story short, I stopped for about 1 and a half years because of stupid stuff that I did on these forums, but now I'm back, and hoping that I won't be so stupid this time. (I thought it was your fault back then, but it definitely isn't. Sorry.)

As a result, I slowed down a little, but I'm quickly getting back to normal.

Anyway. Back to the point.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 8, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I stopped for about 1 and a half years because of stupid stuff that I did on these forums



You may still attend meetups and competitions if you're banned from the forum. It'd be up to your parents though if they have the final say.

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

As Andrea and me said before Melbourne Autumn should be SuitUp-Melbourne

Everybody who is not coming in a Suit has to pay 10$ more. Girls must come in a dress.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> As Andrea and me said before Melbourne Autumn should be SuitUp-Melbourne
> 
> Everybody who is not coming in a Suit has to pay 10$ more. Girls must come in a dress.


 
I have to say that this is an awesome idea. Even if I wouldn't be going.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer September. In July I will be in holiday and not possibly to come.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I have to say that this is an awesome idea. Even if I wouldn't be going.


 
Why wouldn't you go?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Why wouldn't you go?


 
I'm assuming that by "Melbourne Autumn" you mean something other than Australian Nationals, and this year I'm going to be a poor university student and will probably only come to ausnats.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 9, 2012)

TimMc said:


> You may still attend meetups and competitions if you're banned from the forum. It'd be up to your parents though if they have the final say.
> 
> Tim.


 
I'm not banned, just... let's leave it at "took a break".



Florian said:


> As Andrea and me said before Melbourne Autumn should be SuitUp-Melbourne
> 
> Everybody who is not coming in a Suit has to pay 10$ more. Girls must come in a dress.



I approve of this.


----------



## andojay (Jan 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> As Andrea and me said before Melbourne Autumn should be SuitUp-Melbourne
> 
> Everybody who is not coming in a Suit has to pay 10$ more. Girls must come in a dress.


 
Girls can wear a suit as well!

maybe have the money go towards a charity or something
and probably not at a comp. since there are regulations stating you can wear what ever you want 

Under *Competitors*

2h)	Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be worn. Clothes must not display vulgar language or have inappropriate pictures.


----------



## Dene (Jan 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> As Andrea and me said before Melbourne Autumn should be SuitUp-Melbourne
> 
> Everybody who is not coming in a Suit has to pay 10$ more. Girls must come in a dress.


 
That is a horrible idea. Suits suck.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2012)

andojay: I thought that regulation was scrapped.


----------



## Florian (Jan 13, 2012)

Can we have this time a real final like at every german comp e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI5aJNNoEzU&feature=related

It cost 25 min for 12 competitors. Last Comp we had 8 people in the final so it would be even less


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 13, 2012)

Florian said:


> Can we have this time a real final like at every german comp e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI5aJNNoEzU&feature=related
> 
> It cost 25 min for 12 competitors. Last Comp we had 8 people in the final so it would be even less


 
At Australian Nationals 2010, we actually had a 1 person at a time finals. Having 2 like that would be better though.


----------



## Florian (Jan 13, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> At Australian Nationals 2010, we actually had a 1 person at a time finals. Having 2 like that would be better though.


 
You mean 2 persons at a time? I think there isn't the benefit of 1 at a time any more


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2012)

I may as well just make my own personal stance clear: I am not a fan of "finals formats". We don't do things special at any other stage, so I don't see why we should at finals time. The decision on what happens ultimately is not up to me, but I will fight for my point of view.


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2012)

Because the other rounds aren't the finals?


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2012)

rawr 3x3 finals etc.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the two at a time finals are grossly distracting. In the worlds, the second competitor could not look at the screen or over at the other competitor. The first competitor did not have that problem. Surely a final should place all competitors on an equal footing. I would definitely argue for one at a time at bigger competitions. As for our australian comps, I cant see why we should change what we have done in the past.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2012)

fazdad said:


> I think the two at a time finals are grossly distracting. In the worlds, the second competitor could not look at the screen or over at the other competitor. The first competitor did not have that problem. Surely a final should place all competitors on an equal footing. I would definitely argue for one at a time at bigger competitions. As for our australian comps, I cant see why we should change what we have done in the past.


 
That was the rule at WC, we're not going to stop people looking at the timer to see the time, that's stupid.


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't like the two at a time Version.

2 tables. #8 from last round make first solve, #7 getting ready. Then #7 solves and then #6 is getting ready. 

Final like that is much more fun.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2012)

And way too much effort for almost no benefit. 1 at a time is simple, doing anything other than that is time consuming and unnecessary.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> And way too much effort for almost no benefit. 1 at a time is simple, doing anything other than that is time consuming and unnecessary.


 
It's much more fun than just a casual round


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Fun for who? And that much more fun than one-at-a-time that it is worth the additional effort?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> Fun for who? And that much more fun than one-at-a-time that it is worth the additional effort?


Everyone except you, apparently.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> Fun for who? And that much more fun than one-at-a-time that it is worth the additional effort?


Fun for the competitors in the final and for the audience.

There isn't much more effort. You have a break before the final in that you start cleaning up and you leave just two tables. Cleaning up before the Final or after is the same effort. And it's not really time consuming it cost maybe 5 minutes more.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Florian said:


> Fun for the competitors in the final and for the audience.
> 
> There isn't much more effort. You have a break before the final in that you start cleaning up and you leave just two tables. Cleaning up before the Final or after is the same effort. And it's not really time consuming it cost maybe 5 minutes more.



I won't point out the fact that at MCD I did about half of the tidying up by myself before anyone bothered to help...

I mean it's all nice and easy for someone that just does what their told, but for the person that is organising it they need to stay on top of it and make sure things are flowing etc. etc., and that really does create a lot more hassle. Trust me as someone that has to organise crap every single competition. Deviating from the status quo is never going to be a straight forward process.



aronpm said:


> Everyone except you, apparently.


 
Fun as compared to more simple alternatives. Please keep to the context and don't spam this thread with irrelevant posts.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> Fun as compared to more simple alternatives. Please keep to the context and don't spam this thread with irrelevant posts.


 
It wasn't irrelevant, I was answering your question.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> I won't point out the fact that at MCD I did about half of the tidying up by myself before anyone bothered to help...



look even a bigger benefit for you. Everybody would still be there and would be able to help tidying up


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Florian said:


> look even a bigger benefit for you. Everybody would still be there and would be able to help tidying up


 
Everyone was still there, waiting for awards.



aronpm said:


> It wasn't irrelevant, I was answering your question.


 
You "answered" one of my questions, but it was out of context.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you asked people to help you?

Still the difference is only 5 minutes and more fun for everybody


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> You "answered" one of my questions, but it was out of context.


 
How was it out of context? You're the only one saying that we shouldn't do _anything_ [1]. Everyone else enjoys having a finals format.

Just because you're an extremely boring person doesn't mean other people shouldn't be able to enjoy things.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

aronpm said:


> How was it out of context? You're the only one saying that we shouldn't do _anything_ [1]. Everyone else enjoys having a finals format.


 
And yet you still haven't given me any reason to believe that people will have any more fun with a finals format than none at all to justify myself putting in the extra effort to make it happen (and yes it will be me doing everything to make it happen because no one else will, and it will be quite an extra effort on top of everything else I have to do).

@Florian: Why more fun? You keep saying that but don't provide any reason. Time isn't what I am concerned about, we can take as much time as we like. And I shouldn't have to ask people to help. Everyone (by this I mainly mean those that help out throughout the day, which is mainly those at meet ups) knows that things don't just happen, and we need the help of everyone to make a competition work. People usually help out, but in recent competitions that help has dwindled considerably, and as such I'm not motivated to do anything either (and neither is Tim). Of course the difference between us [me and Tim] and everyone else is, if we decide to do nothing, competitions don't happen at all. For MCD I was against hosting FMC, but it was allowed in the end under the condition that someone else took control of it and made everything happen. On the day only 3 people did it and no one took control of the event. As such I don't see much chance for FMC being hosted more than once a year from now on. 

Point of all this being, at the end of the day I'm going to have to do everything on the day of the competition, therefore I have final say in what happens (with Tim's general approval) and I am not motivated to do things that I see no reason to do. Give me a good reason and some motivation to have a different finals format and I'll think about it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2012)

Dene said:


> I won't point out the fact that at MCD I did about half of the tidying up by myself


 
I thought you weren't going to point it out.
And I was judging all day, scrambling SO much especially 5x5 6x6 7x7, and then you say bull**** like we're all terrible and don't try, do you expect people like me to help every competition when you're going to insult us like that?
In case you don't remember, I arrived long before you and Tim, I helped set up and pack up.
I specifically remember you sitting in the competitors' area when you weren't competing, "delegating" your duties on to other people. Stop being an ass.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

I said there were a few people that were very helpful throughout the day, but I never gave names. If you wish to believe you were one of those people then do so, but at the end of the day there were only a few people that did help, and when people don't help competitions don't work. Also, we didn't do 6x6 and 7x7 if you recall, so I don't know what you're on about. Yes we were late, blame Tim for that, I still do. As for your last comment, about me sitting in the competitors area when I wasn't competing, I would love to see you provide evidence or a specific case for that, because I am 99% certain you are making that up. When I'm at competitions I do stuff at all times unless there is literally nothing I can do, for example, while waiting for people to finish multi attempts or whatever. Call me an ass if you like, but your attempts at providing facts are falling well short of convincing.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 15, 2012)

Cease and desist please. Stop making mountains out of mole hills. We are too small a community to become fractured.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jan 15, 2012)

Would this be the wrong time to suggest Australian nationals should be shifted from city to city perhaps in a few years time? I.e. BRISBANE


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2012)

Find a venue and guarantee lots of helpers and I would love to come to Brisbane! Do it this year!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

Dene said:


> Find a venue and guarantee lots of helpers and I would love to come to Brisbane! Do it this year!



no dene have it in melbourne. i dont think many (melbounre and sydney) cubers would come


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> no dene have it in melbourne. i dont think many (melbounre and sydney) cubers would come


 
Obviously it'll be Melbourne this year.
But "Australian Nationals" shouldn't just be in Melbourne. At the moment, all delegates live in Melbourne, and most people who can run and compete in a competition, also live in Melbourne.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Obviously it'll be Melbourne this year.
> But "Australian Nationals" shouldn't just be in Melbourne. At the moment, all delegates live in Melbourne, and most people who can run and compete in a competition, also live in Melbourne.



i know it would be but i think im only coming to nats if summer open isnt on


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure a lot of people wouldn't come, but there will be plenty of other competitions available for them to attend.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 19, 2012)

Dene said:


> Sure a lot of people wouldn't come, but there will be plenty of other competitions available for them to attend.


 
Because Australian Nationals is a competition where there shouldn't be many people going.


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't say there wouldn't be many people going, just that a lot of people from Melbourne and Sydney might not be able to attend. If there was a sufficient community further north in Australia then Brisbane would be a great location. We don't just have to cater to the Melbourne and Sydney cubers.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 20, 2012)

i still think it should be in melbourne because there melbourne cubers than any other state


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it should be in another state because Melbourne cubers get lots of competitions and other cubers don't get many. In saying that, there would have to be a sufficient community for it to be worth going somewhere else.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> I think it should be in another state because Melbourne cubers get lots of competitions and other cubers don't get many. In saying that, there would have to be a sufficient community for it to be worth going somewhere else.


 
well have it in sydney i know of some people (me and like 5 other friends that cube and arent on the forum) would go if its in sydney


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2012)

This is why we are trying to host a competition in Sydney in April. If you haven't already seen it, check out the thread.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 22, 2012)

Dene said:


> This is why we are trying to host a competition in Sydney in April. If you haven't already seen it, check out the thread.


 
i know about the thread i was justing suggesting if not melbourne then sydney


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2012)

Bump

So have we decided on a venue yet, or is that still under consideration?


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2012)

As far as I'm aware no effort has been made to organise a venue for ausnats. Personally I think we should do it at high point.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2012)

Dene said:


> As far as I'm aware no effort has been made to organise a venue for ausnats. Personally I think we should do it at high point.


 
I disagree. **** public venues.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2012)

Ergh... not a public venue. Haven't been to one, but I can already tell how that'd work out.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 17, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I disagree. **** public venues.


 
This, and also Highpoint is a ***** to get to compared to the city.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm getting a strong anti-Highpoint sentiment here.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 17, 2012)

Highpoint is quite close to me, I go there relatively often (though Borders closed so no moar manga D:<).
My hate comes purely from the fact it's public. Also aircon, lighting, seats, etc is out of our control. There is a great stage though...(with a seating area).


----------



## andojay (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeh highpoint is great with stage but is it safe to have so many on one stage with walking up and down stairs ( I assume) Is it big enough to have competitors, runners and judges on stage? - i think we'll need a field trip
I don't mind but it is a bit of a pain to get there via public transport
I think the shops open at 10am

Docklands anyone? 

Or Chadstone ( just so I have an excuse to go there and shop hahahaha)


----------



## Florian (Feb 19, 2012)

andojay said:


> Yeh highpoint is great with stage but is it safe to have so many on one stage with walking up and down stairs ( I assume) Is it big enough to have competitors, runners and judges on stage? - i think we'll need a field trip
> I don't mind but it is a bit of a pain to get there via public transport
> I think the shops open at 10am
> 
> ...



There isn't any good place in Chadstone to have a Comp there, though. Besides they would clear the area in the food court downstairs


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 8, 2012)

any updates like the venue?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 8, 2012)

...I have the perfect image for this, but whatever.

Doesn't look like it at the moment. Especially considering there are other competitions closer to now, we should probably be fixating on those slightly more.


----------



## TimMc (May 8, 2012)

A venue hasn't been confirmed for Australian Nationals 2012.

We still need to sort out Melbourne Winter 2012...

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 8, 2012)

MWO 2012 - July 21 onwards would be nice


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 15, 2012)

Could we have the Melbourne Winter at RMIT again or some place in the city?


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 15, 2012)

fazdad said:


> MWO 2012 - July 21 onwards would be nice


 
I'm with you


----------



## Florian (May 30, 2012)

Probs gonna be there, since my flight is on the 16th ... of November!


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

i think we should hav the nationals at rmit
personally, i find it harder to concentrate in public, especialy when im the centre of attention


----------



## andojay (Jun 24, 2012)

Could someone make a poster for AusNats2012?
however venue is still not confirmed


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 26, 2012)

andojay said:


> Could someone make a poster for AusNats2012?
> however venue is still not confirmed



im good at designing stuff on computers, if you tell me what to include i could probably do it over the holidays


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

So what are the venue options?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it in Sydney? Please be. Then I dont have to pay $300 for a return trip and $200 extra for hotels


----------



## Petezorzz (Jul 3, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Is it in Sydney? Please be. Then I dont have to pay $300 for a return trip and $200 extra for hotels



The competition venue has to be convenient for the majority of cubers, the venue wouldn't be in Sydney just because you want it to be. That is why it is in Melbourne.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Is it in Sydney? Please be. Then I dont have to pay $300 for a return trip and $200 extra for hotels



Lol, it's not in Sydney. Did you listen to Tim?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 3, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> YddEd said:
> 
> 
> > Is it in Sydney? Please be. Then I dont have to pay $300 for a return trip and $200 extra for hotels
> ...



Ok first off, Sydney had a 42 people turn up to a competition which is roughly the average (or more) for Melbourne's competitions, so I say it would be a good place and it'd make competitions not so Melbourne biased.

Secondly, it's not happening in Sydney because there haven't been any leads for a venue and TimMc is thinking about Melbourne's federation square as being the place.

Oh and also, we had 3 rounds, so I would think that there should be a good "make-up" competition to not make Syd cubers lose interest and to let them have more chances at beating their official rankings


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Secondly, it's not happening in Sydney because there haven't been any leads for a venue and TimMc is thinking about Melbourne's federation square as being the place.



Don't think it's a good idea to have it outdoors... what if it rains, snows, windy or extremely hot that the papers catch on fire?

Melbourne's weather is unpredictable.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Don't think it's a good idea to have it outdoors... what if it rains, snows, windy or extremely hot that the papers catch on fire?
> 
> Melbourne's weather is unpredictable.



I don't think he meant actually outdoors in the square... before he mentioned having it at a function room called 'The Cube.'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I don't think he meant actually outdoors in the square... before he mentioned having it at a function room called 'The Cube.'



Oh, nice. That would be pretty good.


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually, the reason it won't be in Sydney is because Tim lives here and it's way easier for him to arrange it here. Why should he go to an extensive effort to host it in another state, hours away? If people think Sydney deserves such a major competition they should take over the arrangements themselves. I'm sure Tim would be more than willing to lend the timers and displays etc. for the event, and I would be happy to come and delegate (I'm sure Tim would be too).


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dene said:


> Actually, the reason it won't be in Sydney is because Tim lives here and it's way easier for him to arrange it here. Why should he go to an extensive effort to host it in another state, hours away? If people think Sydney deserves such a major competition they should take over the arrangements themselves. I'm sure Tim would be more than willing to lend the timers and displays etc. for the event, and I would be happy to come and delegate (I'm sure Tim would be too).



I would be extremely happy to host a competition, but I think im a little too young. Im only like 15. Sigh . Is there anything I CAN do? like to help host a competition in Sydney?

Thanks!

pkvk9122


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I would be extremely happy to host a competition, but I think im a little too young. Im only like 15. Sigh . Is there anything I CAN do? like to help host a competition in Sydney?



Age is irrelevant, although I guess it is generally helpful to be older...

If you want to help to host a competition, there isn't much you need to organise; the main things would be book a venue and arrange tables+chairs. Most of the rest can be arranged by Tim and co. If you are really interested then get in contact with Tim. Just bear in mind that the location of a competition is important.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dene said:


> Age is irrelevant, although I guess it is generally helpful to be older...
> 
> If you want to help to host a competition, there isn't much you need to organise; the main things would be book a venue and arrange tables+chairs. Most of the rest can be arranged by Tim and co. If you are really interested then get in contact with Tim. Just bear in mind that the location of a competition is important.



Yeah of course! I have a good venue in mind but last Sydney competition (Autumn) they were busy and they were fixing stuff... And one other thing.. Are there any delegates in Sydney?

Thanks!

pkvk9122


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 3, 2012)

i like the fed square idea 

i have also seen a really good place at melb uni that i went for an italian poetry comp. not sure how to book it or if its limited to melb uni students, but it was really cool!
its a really big room with a stage, and the roof has a cube-like pattern 

just puuting the idea out there..
ill try find a pic of the venue


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Are there any delegates in Sydney?



No. The list of delegates is available here:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/316

Myself and Dene are generally happy to travel interstate/overseas as delegates.

Please don't confuse the role of a "delegate" with an "organiser". The Melbourne competitions are what they are today because of multiple "organisers" (competitors) that really put a lot of time and effort into preparation, judging and scrambling. It'd be good to see CUBESOC host some more competitions.  
--
We've enquired about Federation Square (Main Square - Stage). So yes, it could get cancelled if the weather is really bad... if it's just a sprinkle then the stage should be ok. A venue hasn't been confirmed.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2012)

Please not Fed square stage. Anywhere else is fine.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2012)

Hang on wut, an outside venue? Bugger that!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 4, 2012)

An outdoor venue? Seriously?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 4, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> An outdoor venue? Seriously?





Dene said:


> Hang on wut, an outside venue? Bugger that!



What I was thinking..


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 4, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i like the fed square idea
> 
> i have also seen a really good place at melb uni that i went for an italian poetry comp. not sure how to book it or if its limited to melb uni students, but it was really cool!
> its a really big room with a stage, and the roof has a cube-like pattern
> ...



the place is called: 'Spot Theatre'


----------



## Daryl (Jul 5, 2012)

outdoor venue and can be canceled ? it will be risky for the competitor who not live in Melbourne..

Anyway, just a question, is it confirmed to be 1-2 September ?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 5, 2012)

How about the BMW Edge at Federation Square?

It's an indoor theatre that seats around 260 people. It has two stage areas. This would cost about $1,600 per day.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 5, 2012)

TimMc said:


> How about the BMW Edge at Federation Square?
> 
> It's an indoor theatre that seats around 260 people. It has two stage areas. This would cost about $1,600 per day.
> 
> Tim.



Seems unnecessarily big/expensive for a cubing competition... to cover it with registration would be $75+/competitor, which for most people isn't really worth it for a cubing competition. Wouldn't it be better to find a smaller, cheaper venue that had a more practical layout for a cubing competition (eg. a more open area with tables that have chairs around them?)


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2012)

P.S. Tim was hoping to get sponsorship for venue hire.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe we can use a venue that has been somewhat successful over the past national competitions?

I don't think it is that necessary to hire someplace so expensive (unless of course it's free)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Maybe we can use a venue that has been somewhat successful over the past national competitions?
> 
> I don't think it is that necessary to hire someplace so expensive (unless of course it's free)



almost everyone who has competed at Melb Central didn't like it. And both nationals have been held at MC.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> almost everyone who has competed at Melb Central didn't like it. And both nationals have been held at MC.



Awwww, wherever then, just not outdoors or MC?

EDIT: Also not so expensive (unless it's free)


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2012)

There might be some type of school hall we can use?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 6, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I would be extremely happy to host a competition, but I think im a little too young. Im only like 15. Sigh . Is there anything I CAN do? like to help host a competition in Sydney?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> pkvk9122



I'm 14 and I've organized one and about to have my second one


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'm 14 and I've organized one and about to have my second one


You've been an organiser?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 6, 2012)

YddEd said:


> You've been an organiser?



1st:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35597-Unofficial-Maryland-Competition

2nd:
http://union.cubingusa.com/chesapeakefall2012/index.php


----------



## TimMc (Jul 6, 2012)

On-topic: BMW Edge isn't available on the 1st and 2nd of September. So Federation Square is pretty much out...

Sponsorship isn't confirmed at this point.

Other venue suggestions:

High Point ($3,000 unless The GPT Group let us use it for free like at MC)
Melbourne Museum
?

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2012)

TimMc said:


> On-topic: BMW Edge isn't available on the 1st and 2nd of September. So Federation Square is pretty much out...
> 
> Sponsorship isn't confirmed at this point.
> 
> ...


Like I said before: "There might be some type of school hall we can use?"


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

TimMc said:


> On-topic: BMW Edge isn't available on the 1st and 2nd of September. So Federation Square is pretty much out...
> 
> Sponsorship isn't confirmed at this point.
> 
> ...



Tim, I think we should go Melbourne Museum unless Highpoint is for free... we have really not many options.



YddEd said:


> Like I said before: "There might be some type of school hall we can use?"



No


----------



## Florian (Jul 6, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Like I said before: "There might be some type of school hall we can use?"


That's exactly what we don't want to use for Nationals.

We could still do MC-Nationals againt, but an improved version.
That means that we have actual barriers to seperate the whole competition, including the part where we have our bags and stuff. Everything else was fine imo, i liked last years Nationals, besides that strangers were sitting next to my bag.
Don't try to argue against MC with the clock.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Florian said:


> That's exactly what we don't want to use for Nationals.
> 
> We could still do MC-Nationals againt, but an improved version.
> That means that we have actual barriers to seperate the whole competition, including the part where we have our bags and stuff. Everything else was fine imo, i liked last years Nationals, besides that strangers were sitting next to my bag.
> *Don't try to argue against MC with the clock.*



What about the clock? Could you tell me the story?


----------



## aronpm (Jul 6, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> What about the clock? Could you tell me the story?



Every hour it chimes and plays a song


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Every hour it chimes and plays a song



Oh wow lol, I'm assuming it distracts the competitors a bit?

EDIT: Or just plays a horrible song..


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2012)

Horrible song, very distracting, goes for 10 minutes every hour. (NOTE: Time slightly exaggerated)

I liked the idea of highpoint tbh, but Melbourne Museum is good too.


----------



## andojay (Jul 6, 2012)

Also the amount of space we asked for wasn't enough. so we couldn't use the chairs we hired 

how much space do we honestly need? 
for tables w/ timers and displays
Scrambling table
data entry somewhere
seating for competitors during the rounds/events
seating for spectators 
area for our stuff?

PLUS the 1.5 meters in front of the stations


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2012)

andojay said:


> how much space do we honestly need?



I've sent Will an e-mail about High Point. We'd need about 10m by 4m for the stage area. The competitor area would be bigger etc...

Melbourne Museum is probably unlikely unless management are convinced.

Tim.


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> Horrible song, very distracting, goes for 10 minutes every hour. (NOTE: Time slightly exaggerated)
> 
> I liked the idea of highpoint tbh, but Melbourne Museum is good too.



i like the song  lol


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going to post something that has been annoying me at pretty much every competition that i've been to.
What I don't like is that people who are judging feel that they need to look at every score card and find someone to judge that they "like" or who are "more popular" and I sit next to people on my right who have done four solves. But the person on my left has only done one.

Jack


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> I'm going to post something that has been annoying me at pretty much every competition that i've been to.
> What I don't like is that people who are judging feel that they need to look at every score card and find someone to judge that they "like" or who are "more popular" and I sit next to people on my right who have done four solves. But the person on my left has only done one.
> 
> Jack



I agree, we also need to keep the consistent of how many solves a competitor has done.. otherwise the last 3 people have to do 3 more solves each or something.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 11, 2012)

^do the fast people so they can help out faster


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Jack,

While I understand what you are saying, from my experience I believe this situation is rare at our competitions. I am regularly the person scrambling, and I will usually direct judges to take the cube of a competitor that has done less solves, whenever possible. I suspect what you have noticed is the situation when we put through specific competitors at the start of a round. We do this deliberately with competitors that we know will help to judge once they have finished their attempts. This is often necessary when we have a shortage of judges. 

I'm not sure how familiar you are with me, but if you've noticed me around at competitions you would probably notice I have very little tolerance for people interfering with the flow of competitions. What you have described is a prime example of that, and I would not tolerate it if I noticed it happening, I can assure you  .

Hopefully this has been cleared up for you. If you notice this at any competition please feel free to inform myself or Tim McMahon, and I assure you we will take action against any such behaviour if it occurs.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it definitely going to be a public venue? Because if not I would definitely be happy with the RMIT cafeteria, with the same kind of setup as we had at MCD2011.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Is it definitely going to be a public venue? Because if not I would definitely be happy with the RMIT cafeteria, with the same kind of setup as we had at MCD2011.



The atmosphere in the cafeteria just feels great, any setup would be fine. Just not somewhere noisy and distracting, also not outdoors where random things can happen.

But it has to be somewhat public........ awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TimMc (Jul 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> people who are judging feel that they need to look at every score card and find someone to judge that they "like" or who are "more popular"



I think this problem is isolated to a few judges. I remember telling them to just grab a scrambled cube from the edge of the table a few competitions ago.

Please let me know if you see a judge "_looking for a particular scorecard at the front of their competitor station_" or "_walking back to the scramble table while there are already plenty of scrambled cubes at their competitor station_" so that I can stop it immediately.

There are certain exceptions that help the competition run more smoothly (e.g. pushing through a few helpers that will judge the rest of the group or allowing a competitor to stay seated where it's inconvenient for them to get up constantly).

There's one other case where really fast competitors are pushed through because everyone is refusing to judge or compete until they watch someone finish their solves... Would people prefer that I force the judges to judge when this happens and competitors to solve? If the judge refused then they'd be disqualified from the competition (1e2) and if the competitor refused to solve then they'd get a DNS (9f5).



RCTACameron said:


> Is it definitely going to be a public venue? Because if not I would definitely be happy with the RMIT cafeteria, with the same kind of setup as we had at MCD2011.



It's not definite. We're currently looking at High Point and the RMIT Cafeteria.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 15, 2012)

Is because it might be hot that the spiritual centre hasnt been considered?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Has the date been confirmed?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 15, 2012)

Can we please make the finals done one by one? Because everyone wants to watch Feliks, so disqualifying judges and competitors seems ridiculous for this.
I usually choose the person who I'm judging, as priorities. My priorities are 2min+ solvers, so we can get them done before the end (or else they'd be the last ones competing) judges and scramblers.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dene said:


> Horrible song, very distracting, goes for 10 minutes every hour. (NOTE: Time slightly exaggerated)



The song started playing in the second solve right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_oijEIlVzE&feature=g-user-u


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 18, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Is it definitely going to be a public venue? Because if not I would definitely be happy with the RMIT cafeteria, with the same kind of setup as we had at MCD2011.



i personally prefer the setup at MelbSummer2012 w/ the couches behind the tables/timing area


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 18, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> The song started playing in the second solve right?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_oijEIlVzE&feature=g-user-u



Was that Big Ben? lol.



CJF2L 1 said:


> i personally prefer the setup at MelbSummer2012 w/ the couches behind the tables/timing area



Yea, just at RMIT cafeteria would be a fine fine choice.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 19, 2012)

wow ive been out of the loop for too long

Personally, I don't mind too much about the venue, as long as there is one. So I'm fine with an outdoor competition. Apart from that... I don't really have much else to add I suppose. Presumably we haven't confirmed a date yet.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)

the problem with outdoor venues though is weather can be unpredictable and can cause comps to fall behind schedule.


----------



## Florian (Jul 19, 2012)

Any fixed date?


----------



## andojay (Jul 20, 2012)

Florian said:


> Any fixed date?



we're aiming for the 1st and 2nd of September


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> the problem with outdoor venues though is weather can be unpredictable and can cause comps to fall behind schedule.



This, and even if it is covered, a slight breeze will blow score cards off cubes.

1st and 2nd of September sounds good.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 20, 2012)

me and jimmy are for 1-2 september


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2012)

Well that means you have until basically the end of next week to secure a venue. What's going on with that?


----------



## andojay (Jul 20, 2012)

Dene said:


> Well that means you have until basically the end of next week to secure a venue. What's going on with that?




Yes Dene I know that
I've been busy with Orientation week 24-26 July, University and work

However, I have put in an application in for the RMIT Cafeteria this Friday Morning

I will call them, Property Services on Monday to follow it up 

If they refer me to the University Function Room (where we had the first ever competition)
I'll have to Book the Spiritual Centre


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2012)

Heh, good to see we're ditching MC. Yay for no clock during nats!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 21, 2012)

Dene said:


> Heh, good to see we're ditching MC. Yay for no clock during nats!


Spiritual centre is the best. Book it Danno!


----------



## YddEd (Jul 21, 2012)

Whats MC?


----------



## JHB (Jul 21, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Whats MC?


Melbourne Central- the place that plays "Waltzing Matilda" every hour from that giant clock


----------



## YddEd (Jul 21, 2012)

JHB said:


> Melbourne Central- the place that plays "Waltzing Matilda" every hour from that giant clock


Oh THAT clock...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 21, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Spiritual centre is the best. Book it Danno!



Cafeteria is better 



YddEd said:


> Whats MC?



Melbourne Central.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 27, 2012)

*It's announced!*

WCA Announcement

@ RMIT University (Cafeteria)

Tim.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey Tim, 
Am I going to be able to sell puzzles at the event? Or is it illegal to sell on the premises, like some of the American competitions?
I figured I should ask, cause I don't want to break any rules. 
Thanks.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeaaaa, I registering NAOW.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 27, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> Hey Tim,
> Am I going to be able to sell puzzles at the event? Or is it illegal to sell on the premises, like some of the American competitions?
> I figured I should ask, cause I don't want to break any rules.
> Thanks.



Hi Petey,

I'm pretty sure it's against some RMIT policy unless you get permission from the university.

I don't see it as being a problem as long as you're not disrupting the competition...

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope I can go...


----------



## ottozing (Jul 28, 2012)

Registration pending approval. Looking foward to seeing you all there


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I like that space. The cafeteria has room so i'm sure you could get some advertising around and it would be pretty popular.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've Registered and booked flights. Can't wait!

Just a question, I would love to try 4x4 and 5x5 blindfolded but I am not as fast as Zane or Aaron. I will bring a music stand just in case if no one wants to hold the paper in front of me for all that time. Will I miss other events if I go over schedule?


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2012)

If you go over schedule you will most likely miss out, but we'll see. We haven't done the schedule yet, but 4bld and 5bld are likely to go at the start of the day, so if you get in early we may be able to get you through first to make sure you aren't finishing late. But we'll see how it goes. 

The music stand is a great idea, that will save someone a horrible job :tu


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2012)

I got a bit bored, so I drafted a schedule - sorry about the formatting, I couldn't upload the doc as an attachment (not sure why it didn't work)

This is with FMC. If anyone has any suggestions about the number of rounds of a particular event, feel free to post. (No, we're not having 2 rounds of magic)

Rounds:
3 - 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, OH
2 - Pyraminx, BLD, 5x5, 6x6
1 - 7x7, 4bld, 5bld, magic, master magic, sq1, megaminx, clock, mbf, fmc



Saturday

Time 
9 – 10:00 Registration	
9 – 10:00 5bld 
10:00 – 10:30 2x2 round 1	
10:30 – 11:30	3x3 round 1	
11:30 – 12:30 4x4 round 1 
12:30 – 1:00 Magic, master magic finals	-
1:00 – 1:30 lunch	
1:30 – 2:15 5x5 round 1	
2:15 – 2:45 Pyraminx round 1	-
2:45 – 3:30 OH round 1	
3:30 – 4:00 3BLD round 1	
4:00 – 4:30 6x6 round 1	
4:30 – 5:00 7x7 final	
5:00 – 5:20 Megaminx final	
5:20 – 5:30 Clock final	


Sunday

9 – 10:15 Multi bld final	
10:15 – 10:45 3x3 round 2	
10:45 – 11:00	2x2 round 2	
11:00 – 11:30 Square 1 final	
11:30 – 12:00 4x4 round 2 
12:00 – 12:30	OH round 2	
12:30 – 1:00 lunch	
1:00 – 2:00 fmc	
1:00 – 2:15 4bld final	
2:15 – 2:30 Pyraminx final	
2:30 – 3:00 6x6 final	
3:00 – 3:20 5x5 final	
3:20 – 3:40 4x4 final	
3:40 – 4:00 2x2 final	
4:00 – 4:20 OH final	
4:20 – 5:00 3x3 final 
5 onwards Awards, packup


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 30, 2012)

@Feliks, everything looks good to me. Rounds look pretty nice. And why not two rounds of magic?  (not a serious question)


----------



## pappas (Jul 30, 2012)

@feliks: shouldn't you be studying for methods? 
get your priorities right champ


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2012)

you got me. Did you register yet pappas?


----------



## pappas (Jul 30, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> you got me. Did you register yet pappas?



I'll register tonight. 
Deciding which events to do is rly difficult. 
I don't wanna hang around all day.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 30, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> @Feliks, everything looks good to me. Rounds look pretty nice. And why not two rounds of magic?  (not a serious question)



Because magic is stoopid.

Also great schedule faz


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 30, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Spoiler: Schedule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty nice, I am hoping there will be FMC, I really want to finally get an official success. Also, an official clock average. And yay for you competing in 2x2. I haven't gone against you since Worlds.


----------



## Florian (Jul 30, 2012)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> @feliks: shouldn't you be studying for methods?
> get your priorities right champ



faz is probably already finished with the course work 

I gonna be so bad. Haven't really cubed since last comp.


----------



## andojay (Jul 30, 2012)

@Faz
Nice one 
I guess we'll quickly do a run through of the rules and regulations when 5bld finishes



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I'll register tonight.
> Deciding which events to do is rly difficult.
> I don't wanna hang around all day.



Just register for whatever and email tim what you want to drop when the schedule comes out
or just let us know on the day. (i'm not hand writing the scorecards anymore!)

Also, anyone got ideas for prizes or the raffle?


----------



## Florian (Jul 30, 2012)

Why the raffle? It's a competition not a lottery.


----------



## andojay (Jul 30, 2012)

why not a raffle?


----------



## Dene (Jul 30, 2012)

There are some minor adjustments I would make to that schedule, but I see no problem with it as a blueprint. The only thing is I have almost convinced Tim not to bother with magics. I may still have my way yet...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dene said:


> There are some minor adjustments I would make to that schedule, but I see no problem with it as a blueprint. The only thing is I have almost convinced Tim not to bother with magics. I may still have my way yet...



D: I like magics i'm trying to get OCR before 2013. . . But I guess there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2012)

Give it up and try and get an record in an event where you can still have the record after this year.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol fair enough. I've been doing square 1 alot recently but OCR will be alot harder in that then magic and master magic, cause you and Feliks average around 20? And now that I think about it magic is like an event saying who can do the fastest u-perm. . .


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2012)

Me and Dene are slow at square-1, compared to heaps of other people in the world - I reckon that's the easiest one to break if you're looking to break an OcR.

@Andrea - forgot about that


----------



## pappas (Jul 31, 2012)

@andrea, thx for the tips
@florian, it was just a joke 

I won't hang around for the whole comp, but I'll try to help out as much as I can while I'm there (judging...)


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2012)

I would like to go... But I probably got slower.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Lol fair enough. I've been doing square 1 alot recently but OCR will be alot harder in that then magic and master magic, cause you and Feliks average around 20? And now that I think about it magic is like an event saying who can do the fastest u-perm. . .



I'll admit it will be hard to get Square-1 single, but average isn't too difficult. I never managed to get a decent Sq1 average when I practised it (I could have gotten sub17 on a decent average), and I don't think Faz was ever fast enough to get a decent average compared to the best competitors at the time. 

Square-1 is lots of fun though, so you should practise it anyway! Who cares about OcR? If you finish first at ausnats you'll get a prize for it. (This reminds me, I should practise sq1 again for a while >.<)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dene said:


> Square-1 is lots of fun though, so you should practise it anyway! Who cares about OcR? If you finish first at ausnats you'll get a prize for it.



Yeah i'll practise square 1 a fair bit. But first at ausnats probably not  I forgot every square 1 alg and had to relearn them. . . So maybe next year if I keep the practice up and do well.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 5, 2012)

Is there any idea of what the cut-offs will be yet? Same as previous comps?


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

We hope to have the official schedule up today. I expect the cutoffs will be similar to the last competition. We try to be as generous as we can, but fitting so many events into two days means some events we will have to knuckle down on some.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you still talking to TimMc about not doing magics?


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

It seems I have lost that fight. Unfortunately Tim plans on doing magics.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 5, 2012)

The schedule has been updated.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 5, 2012)

How will it work if a competitor is competing in both 4bld and fmc? Could they do their 4bld during lunch?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2012)

Dene said:


> It seems I have lost that fight. Unfortunately Tim plans on doing magics.


Laaaame. Magic is annoying to judge, stupid, and only a few people care about it.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> How will it work if a competitor is competing in both 4bld and fmc? Could they do their 4bld during lunch?



I believe Tim's thoughts are that you can't do both.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe we can switch the FMC event with the 4BLD?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

What would that accomplish?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Then some people can finish 4BLD, then do FMC...

or am I just stoopid?


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

4bld is for half an hour, FMC is for an hour. We can't swap them.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dene said:


> 4bld is for half an hour, FMC is for an hour. We can't swap them.



Aww k, maybe switch with one of the events on the first day? I dunno..


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe we could remove magic and master magic to make room


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Aww k, maybe switch with one of the events on the first day? I dunno..



You're missing the point, the idea is that people can't do both...



ottozing said:


> Maybe we could remove magic and master magic to make room



See this is what I would rather do.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 6, 2012)

cant we do magic and master magic at lunch plus i want to get the OCR for master magic too. so keep it its the last time it will be held in australia and it doesnt take long to do the average of 5 on both puzzles


----------



## TimMc (Aug 6, 2012)

15min for Magic and 15min for Master Magic on Saturday.

Can do either 4bld or fmc but not both.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck, because I'm going to be judging and it's going to be strict.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 9, 2012)

Dene said:


> Good luck, because I'm going to be judging and it's going to be strict.



well judge jack he has more of a chance of beating it then me for sure


----------



## TimMc (Aug 9, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> well judge jack he has more of a chance of beating it then me for sure



I think Dene would like to judge all Magic solves.... <.<

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, haven't been paying attention to the cubing world, 2 weeks away? I have next week so I guess this will be straight after camp.
Time to sign up <.<


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 24, 2012)

anyone play yugioh?, duel me lol


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> anyone play yugioh?, duel me lol



Please don't. You have no hope. Sorry.


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 26, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Please don't. You have no hope. Sorry.



but it's fun </3


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 26, 2012)

Whoa, 52 competitors. :O

I won't be coming to the Friday meetup, so see you guys at the comp. I am already getting nervous lol.


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2012)

Who's been practising? Dene has woo! But what events? Hmmmm..... big surprise!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been practicing lots of 4x4 and 3x3. I'm soooooooo bad at 2x2 now it's not even funny 



Dene said:


> Who's been practising? Dene has woo! But what events? Hmmmm..... big surprise!



Square-1?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been practising 2x2 a fair bit, I would practice more if I had less homework. I was up to like 38 solves with a 2.06 (I think) average, but then my dad started talking me and I failed (counting 7. ) I also tried practising Magic and Master Magic yesterday, my Magic is so terrible. I should probably buy a new one. Petey?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> Who's been practising? Dene has woo! But what events? Hmmmm..... big surprise!



Magic. 

I WIN.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been spamming pyra the past week, just to get back to where I was before I stopped practising. Apart from that, lotsa 3x3 and BLD


----------



## Moops (Aug 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> Who's been practising? Dene has woo! But what events? Hmmmm..... big surprise!



I've been practising MultiBLD more than anything else. Can't say how well I will do at 9am >________>


----------



## JasonK (Aug 26, 2012)

Moops said:


> I've been practising MultiBLD more than anything else. Can't say how well I will do at 9am >________>



MBLD, 4BLD, and 3BLD finals in the same day... Should be fun ;D


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Magic.
> 
> I WIN.



lolno


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dene said:


> lolno



You been practicing square 1????


----------



## Florian (Aug 27, 2012)

Havwn't touched a cube in ages


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dene said:


> lolno



On a more serious guess, megaminx??


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude, it's gotta be square-1, it's just gotta be.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I reckon it might be megaminx, he's trying to win that event.

4x4 and 5x5 here, but I'm averaging like 1:10 with my V-cube. Looking forward to using Florian's SS in comp


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, it appears I'm way off


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahahaha! I was right!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 27, 2012)

Dene, what do you average for megaminx these days?


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2012)

The funny thing is, it's both megaminx and Square-1, everyone wins!

Averaging low 2 on minx at the moment. I've only had two or three sub2 solves though.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dene said:


> The funny thing is, it's both megaminx and Square-1, everyone wins!
> 
> Averaging low 2 on minx at the moment. I've only had two or three sub2 solves though.



And the truth reveals


----------



## andojay (Aug 30, 2012)

Comp in two days 

I hope i feel better in the next day or two. and will be able to get everything ready before hand!

Good Luck everyone and let the fun begin!


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll be bringing a big box of old cubes - They'll be cheap.


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2012)

FAZCUBES OCRAPAZOIDS MEWANTSUM


----------



## pappas (Aug 30, 2012)

cool dene. 

can't attend this comp. fathers day. 
sorry for the late notice, and to anyone who it inconveniences.


----------



## Mal (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi I was in Melbourne from last Thursday to yesterday! So I basically just missed this comp.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 30, 2012)

Mal said:


> Hi I was in Melbourne from last Thursday to yesterday! So I basically just missed this comp.



Maybe next time in Sydney 

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Aug 30, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Maybe next time in Sydney
> 
> Tim.



Yeah let's hope so.


----------



## Moops (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my first time in Melbourne. I love it, might even move here. Is there anything a tourist n00b like me should see this weekend?



fazrulz said:


> I'll be bringing a big box of old cubes - They'll be cheap.



Are you able to bring them tomorrow? I need more MultiBLD cubes, you'll get money.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 31, 2012)

Moops said:


> This is my first time in Melbourne. I love it, might even move here. Is there anything a tourist n00b like me should see this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to bring them tomorrow? I need more MultiBLD cubes, you'll get money.



I recommend the Eureka Skydeck if you want to see Melbourne


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck everyone looking forward to seeing everyone.  I hope everyonehas a good time!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 31, 2012)

Moops said:


> This is my first time in Melbourne. I love it, might even move here. Is there anything a tourist n00b like me should see this weekend?



Id highly recommend Collingwood vs Essendon at the MCG on sat night. Its the ultimate Melbourne experience.


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2012)

Moops said:


> This is my first time in Melbourne. I love it, might even move here. Is there anything a tourist n00b like me should see this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to bring them tomorrow? I need more MultiBLD cubes, you'll get money.



Yeah I'll bring them tomorrow, maybe not on Sunday though (less people, more events, less time)


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Id highly recommend Collingwood vs Essendon at the MCG on sat night. Its the ultimate Melbourne experience.



I'll go if someone comes with me and explains the rules to me  . I still haven't been to an aussie rules game yet.


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm up for it. Was going to go with a friend, but he can't make it any more. Anyone else can come if they want. It's about $16 concession, maybe $20 full fee?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 31, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah I'll bring them tomorrow, maybe not on Sunday though (less people, more events, less time)


 
hey faz what kinds of cubes r u selling


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hey faz what kinds of cubes r u selling



Lots of 3x3's, 2 4x4's, a v cube 5, and I've got other stuff which I won't sell, but I'll give away.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 31, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Lots of 3x3's, 2 4x4's, a v cube 5, and I've got other stuff which I won't sell, but I'll give away.



ill have a look at them might buy some


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 31, 2012)

i want a faz 3x3


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Off topic: Today is my two year aneversary for cubing XD. What a coincedence.


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah I'm up for it. Was going to go with a friend, but he can't make it any more. Anyone else can come if they want. It's about $16 concession, maybe $20 full fee?



orly? cool cool. I assume you won't see this post until after you get home tonight (which would be after we go to the game) but I'll reply anyway


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 31, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Off topic: Today is my two year aneversary for cubing XD. What a coincedence.


awesome see you there


----------



## JasonK (Aug 31, 2012)

Am pumped.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2012)

3x3x3 1st round

[01:46.08] <Tim_Major> 9.05 8.69 9.53 7.11 7.55

4x4x4 1st round

[02:36.06] <TimMajor> 41.91 27.94 36.43 33.50 37.81

27.94 is OcR and 3rd in world rankings


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 1, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3 1st round
> 
> [01:46.08] <Tim_Major> 9.05 8.69 9.53 7.11 7.55
> 
> ...



btw - these are Faz's results...

Faz 5x5 round 1
57.22, (1:01.81), 56.88, (51.31), 58.83

57.64 avg


----------



## Meep (Sep 1, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Faz 5x5 round 1
> 57.22, (1:01.81), 56.88, (51.31), 58.83



): Congrats!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats Feliks! 
5x5 WR avg and single!


----------



## iMove (Sep 1, 2012)

revenge of Feliks zemdegs!


----------



## andojay (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everyone

Photos from today's event can be found here

Thanks to Luke Christopher Clarke for the photos. http://flic.kr/s/aHsjBJfGqS


----------



## Mikel (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats Feliks Zemdegs, you continue to inspire.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 1, 2012)

he really rules..


----------



## yockee (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww man, sell me some things, in the UK!


----------



## ottozing (Sep 1, 2012)

I got a 48.33 4x4 average. Everything else was crapolah


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome 5x5 times! Hoping for better 4x4 times next round


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 1, 2012)

andojay said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Photos from today's event can be found here
> 
> Thanks to Luke Christopher Clarke for the photos. http://flic.kr/s/aHsjBJfGqS



Gotta love those happy family snaps 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/7903795272/in/set-72157631282712434


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 1, 2012)

6.52 Pyra average, am happy 

Also for day 1, 20.19 3x3 single/22.58 avg, 33.97 OH single/46.11 avg and 1:48.33 4x4 single


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 1, 2012)

Before today my unofficial 4x4 PBs were like 1:07 for average and 56 for single. Today in comp, I got a 1:01.81 average with a 52.91 single!  Placed me 8th, so just into the finals. 

Also I somehow come 4th in 3x3 round 1 with a 12.88 average, 1st in 2x2 round 1 with 2.42 average, got an official clock average, and did pretty well at 5x5. Pyra and Clock weren't great, I failed at Master Magic, and in Magic I got a counting 16.  Edit: Also 24.61 OH average was nice.

Tomorrow should be good, I'm going to bed now to get lots of sleep.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 1, 2012)

i just got OCR for Master magic and i made finals for 6x6 WTF!


----------



## TimMc (Sep 1, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i just got OCR for Master magic and i made finals for 6x6 WTF!



I thought you were talking about the average for a second. Brock had a 2.94 single (would've been OcR) and a 3.49 average. Well done on the 2.88 single (OcR!) and 3.52 average 

Tim.

EDIT: Jack had a 2.91 and 2.93 single! Top 3 are so close


----------



## Faz (Sep 1, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Awesome 5x5 times! Hoping for better 4x4 times next round



Me too, just quietly


----------



## Ein (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry I'm a beginner could you please explain the meaning of OCR? thank you


----------



## marcobelotti (Sep 1, 2012)

It's Ocieanian Record. I hope i wrote it right  LOL


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 1, 2012)

marcobelotti said:


> It's Ocieanian Record. I hope i wrote it right  LOL



*Oceanic


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I got a 19.xx 3x3 average :fp And got 4th in 2x2 first round :O


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

Why were my 2 posts removed? One was an inside joke and iirc the other was relevant. Not sure which mod to contact as you don't receive notifications on speedsolving?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2012)

Assuming I got the time zone correct, 2x2 2nd round should be done. Any updates?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Assuming I got the time zone correct, 2x2 2nd round should be done. Any updates?



Cameron got 3.72 average


----------



## JasonK (Sep 2, 2012)

51.09


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

51.09


----------



## JasonK (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 51.09



Owned


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Owned


My phone was locked, and I had to swap to mobile, and it lagged and...Anyway, 51.09 5x5 single, high 50 (not WR) average.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

26.75


----------



## JasonK (Sep 2, 2012)

26.75


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

JasonK said:


> 26.75


OWNED


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

By 0.02 Holy cow. Did everyone know it was a WR or was there some head scratching?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow Faz got 40 3bld single  Guess he was lying when he said he hasn't been practising


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow! Looks like I need practice!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

0.88 1.02 1.22

GUESS WHO


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 0.88 1.02 1.22
> 
> GUESS WHO



Brest?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 26.75



Me who thought that Mats 26.77 would stay long................. :confused:


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 0.88 1.02 1.22
> 
> GUESS WHO



WHO?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 2, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> WHO?



Check the live results - Faz Cam and Tim respectively.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

7.56 6.78 7.16 11 7.86


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations Feliks!
_Learning to count 6-7-8, and getting 7.86 like that avg12 video_

7.53 WR average, that is.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 0.88 1.02 1.22
> 
> GUESS WHO



Cameron ,Feliks and You.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 2, 2012)

Link to live result?


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 2, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> Link to live result?



http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2012/#0


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 2, 2012)

31.55 4x4 avg isn't that bad either

edit: how many moves was in the 2x2 solve?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 2, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> how many moves was in the 2x2 solve?



Yeah, I was wondering myself too, since apparently almost everyone in the finals got a sub-2 on it


----------



## lordblendi (Sep 2, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Yeah, I was wondering myself too, since apparently almost everyone in the finals got a sub-2 on it



Somebody post the scramble please


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tim said solution was 5 moves HTM, and 6 for QTM.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 2, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2012/#0



thanks!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 2, 2012)

DYK:
-I did stupidly well in the 3x3 second round.
-I did stupidly bad in the 2x2 second round.
-Florian slept in both days
-faz got wr for 5x5 and 4x4
-Zane picked up the wrong cube and got 0/25 in mbld 
-I left early because I didn't make finals 
-there was a really easy 2x2 scramble in the final
-but because i failed i didn't make it to the final
-I got a 3:39.56 square-1 single 
-Florian did maths


----------



## lordblendi (Sep 2, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> -Zane picked up the wrong cube and got 0/25 in mbld


What happened exactly? :confused: Was he nervous?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2012)

DYK

I need to learn square-1 parity 
Brock Hamman did freaking amazing!!!
I am 1 day older than Cameron
Feliks didn't get enough applause for his solves and at the awards ceremony
Hansen needs to calm down and stop bugging everyone about PLLs and sub-30 with a Gperm
Jamie Carney has awesome fingertricks
Jarvis and Jack O'Mahony have nick-named my cube "g u m m y s h i t"
Dene Breadsly 
Bryson got ocr single for Master Magic
I got a 33 in FMC using ZB
I completely bombed in the first round of 2x2
I completely bombed in the second round of 2x2
I completely bombed in the final round of 2x2
I still came third in 2x2 
This is my first DYK
I'm looking foward to the next Aus nats


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 2, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> -faz got wr for 5x5 and 4x4



And 3x3 avg too  



cubecraze1 said:


> -Zane picked up the wrong cube and got 0/25 in mbld



  I was wondering how come he did so badly when I was viewing the live results. Thanks for mentioning that


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 2, 2012)

hey everyone,
i seem to have left a white guhong v2 out of box and quite dry.
it was one of the ones that came with registration.
if anyone has seen it could they please PM me 
thanks 
CJF2L 1


----------



## HoooneyGuy (Sep 2, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> anyone play yugioh?, duel me lol



I do,are you registered on dueling network?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 2, 2012)

The videos may be available in a few hours time. I also have the scrambles for the 4x4 and 5x5 singles today which ill post soon.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 2, 2012)

*Scrambles*

AN2012 Scrambles

EDIT: 4th scramble in 2x2 Final was R2 U F' R' U

Tim.


----------



## wavelet (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw the live results in the webpage http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2012/#15
The multiBLD was best of 2? Zane tried the second attempt for 2cubes?


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2012)

-'You are judged'
-Josh bought 60 cans of coke...
[email protected], Josh http://kfcrecipess.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/kfc-popcorn-chicken-recipe.html
-2x2 solution was R' F R F' U2
-Tim's pillow makes a good football.
-Everyone failed multiBLD
-The first scramble of 3BLD was quite nice
-I don't know how I'm going to survive without Florian's SS 5x5


----------



## ottozing (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats Faz on getting 980150402 points in MBLD ( someone needs to fix that  )

http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2012/#15


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 2, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> -2x2 solution was R' F R F' U2



Oh really, it cancelled? I am such a noob >_>


----------



## Moops (Sep 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Congrats Faz on getting 980150402 points in MBLD



This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Congrats Faz on getting 980150402 points in MBLD ( someone needs to fix that  )
> 
> http://live.cubing.net/AustralianNationals2012/#15



It's right:

aa0bbbbcc

aa = 99-points
0 = 0
bbbb = time in seconds
cc = cubes wrong

so for 3/5 in 25:04 is 980150402


----------



## kko14 (Sep 2, 2012)

This guy is amazing^^...
I predicted the 3x3 avg WR on speedcubers.de ...
Faz rulz!

He finaly stroke back^^.


edit:
It isn´t so hard to predict Faz´ WRs...
Just predict all 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 WRs and you are 50% right.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 2, 2012)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?competitionId=AustralianNationals2012


----------



## Florian (Sep 2, 2012)

lol, lost 4x4 by like 0.11


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 2, 2012)

Florian said:


> lol, lost 4x4 by like 0.11



20.45


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 2, 2012)

HoooneyGuy said:


> I do,are you registered on dueling network?


kirtpro on dueling network

so..
4th for fmc, 4th for 4x4 :/ oh well
failed yugioh against jarvis
epic 41s 4x4 solve
3x3 final round, cube slipt out of hand, woulda been heaps good


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 2, 2012)

CAMERON, WHEN WILL YOU STOP FAILING AND START BEATING 2x2 AVG WR?


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> kirtpro on dueling network
> 
> so..
> 4th for fmc, 4th for 4x4 :/ oh well
> ...



osht am judging YCS Toronto right now
geargias and windups wrecking up the place

oya feliks WR cool too


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 2, 2012)

ZANE, WHEN WILL YOU STOP FAILING AND START BEATING MULTI, 4X4 AND 5X5 BLD?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> ZANE, WHEN WILL YOU STOP FAILING AND START BEATING MULTI, 4X4 AND 5X5 BLD?


He had a meh comp (not much practice) but really, Zane generally has very good competition results.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 2, 2012)

These past 2 days were insanely fun.

Faz insane.

5 World records.

Enough sed.

also "YOU ARE JUDGED"


----------



## andojay (Sep 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> DYK
> I need to learn square-1 parity
> Brock Hamman did freaking amazing!!
> Dene Breadsly
> This is my first DYK



Tell me about it (in regards to learning sq-1)
Brock is awesome! I enjoyed writing his name on the certificates (maybe it has "ham" in it ?_?")
I was hoping no one noticed about Dene's Certificate... I might have been hungry when i wrote it =/
Good work on your first DYK 



Pro94 said:


> It's right:
> 
> aa0bbbbcc
> 
> ...



OMG Thank you for explaining that!
I've always wondered what it all meant!


I'll quickly say:


Thanks for everyone for coming to the competition
Thanks to the competitors and other volunteers - You guys are the reason why I enjoy organising these competitions
Congratulations to Jack O'Mahony for Most Improved with 36% since last year's best average
Massive Thank you to Isabella, You helped greatly with Judging and running. I hope you enjoy your book and maybe pick up a 3x3 at the next competition?
I Forgot to mention Brendan for scrambling, I ran out of volunteer certificates when I got up to your name Sorry
@Jono and Sarah (his wife) Thank you so much for helping! especially Sarah for keeping calm and less stress 
OMG almost forgot to mention Feliks WR, Congratulations! 
@Brock Great on solve on your 4x4 blindfold! 
Good work on the guys who did FMC. It was interesting to see how many moves in your solve takes for the same scramble
I could go on and on... but one more: I got a nice 30.55 on 3x3 by taking it slow since i haven't actually practiced since I've been sick and busy ... enough! so I'll leave it there

Overall, It was a fun and successful competition
I'd just like to remind everyone that competitions are about beating yourself AND having a go but don't forget to have fun along the way!

Hope to see you all next time!

Andrea


----------



## Ollie (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to see Zane & Feliks' 3BLD solves in the final!


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2012)

I know it's hard to mention everyone who helped a lot, and I think it was great to see some people recognised, although I'd also like to put in a special mention for Christian, Ciaran and Alistair (I don't think any of them got certificates?). These three stood out for me personally as helping out heaps throughout the days.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 2, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> CAMERON, WHEN WILL YOU STOP FAILING AND START BEATING 2x2 AVG WR?


Maybe he'll wait until Chris Olson beats it. Then he will take it away the week after.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think we should also thanks, Tim, Dene, Andrea, David and all the others who organised this competition.

Not only it was very fun, it was very successful and right on schedule.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Maybe he'll wait until Chris Olson beats it. Then he will take it away the week after.



I don't think that's what he's trying to do. I *KNOW* that's what he's trying to do.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 2, 2012)

Why didn't Zane do Mutli? Too bad he DNFed 4 and 5bld.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners ( takes it all) and The Organizer 

Big Kiss to *Alexandra Daryl Ariawan*, you are hot babe  AWESOME! you've beaten all the guy's @ Megaminx, Sq-1 and Magic hahahahahahahahahahaha. I'm so proud on you!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats to Kirt for beating Faz on 2 333 solves  (Assuming they were the same scramble)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 2, 2012)

How many cubes did Zane try in MULTI BLD?
And how many did he exactly get right?
Thanks!

Dennis


----------



## Goosly (Sep 2, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> How many cubes did Zane try in MULTI BLD?
> And how many did he exactly get right?



I remember reading 0/25 because of picking up a wrong cube


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 2, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Why didn't Zane do Mutli?



He did. He just didn't solve any cubes.


According to live.cubing.net, he got 0/25 first attempt and 0/2 second.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 2, 2012)

Goosly said:


> I remember reading 0/25 because of picking up a wrong cube



WHAAAAT?!
I cant believe that!
Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 2, 2012)

Am I missing something, or is there supposed to be a video of the 3x3 average WR?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a video. Its just not been uploaded yet..should be there today sometime.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2012)

Good competition everyone, though I'm pretty damn terrible now due to no practice.

Thanks to all volunteers, the competition ran very smoothly.

My only complaint is the judging in the 2x2 finals, where a 2x2 at about 50 degrees was just flicked to solved and ignored, which ended up costing me top 3. However, this didn't contribute to their best competition average so it won't affect standings, just prizes.

Nonetheless, good comp everyone.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2012)

*2x2*



Tim Major said:


> My only complaint is the judging in the 2x2 finals, where a 2x2 at about 50 degrees was just flicked to solved and ignored, which ended up costing me top 3.



I was called across by the judge to give my opinion and inspected it from four different angles:

birds eye view overhead
front-on with the D layer lined up straight
slightly to the left while front-on
slightly to the right while front-on

It looked like it was on 45 degrees, not 50 degrees:


*yellow is 45
*red is 50

I decided not apply a +2 penalty because:

It looked like it was on 45 degrees;
The stickers were large and the narrow black lines lined up;
The stickers didn't overlap.

Tim.


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 3, 2012)

fazdad said:


> There is a video. Its just not been uploaded yet..should be there today sometime.



0.88 2x2 solve?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> this didn't contribute to their best competition average so it won't affect standings, just prizes.



We didn't even get prizes for 2x2  (Unless you consider a certificate with your name on it a prize)


----------



## JHB (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> My only complaint is the judging in the 2x2 finals, where a 2x2 at about 50 degrees was just flicked to solved and ignored.......


Respecfully; that's a pretty disappointing comment. I am the judge in question. I called over the first WCA delegate I saw. After the verdict was reached I apologised profusely to both Jayden and Tim Mc because I thought I had wasted their time in calling Tim over to deliberate. I felt silly doing so, but I wanted to be sure. It was nice that Jayden said, "That's okay. You were only doing your job." I don't judge too many 2.63 second solves and hadn't judged in a final before. This makes me not want to do so again. Anyway, well done to both Jayden and Tim Major- hopefully one day I will be as good at cubing as you two.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah. It's pretty safe to assume that Tim was exadurating a wee bit  And as far as the judging went, you did the right thing by calling over the delegate as it was indeed a really close call that even I myself couldn't figure out. Good luck with your future speedcubing endevours


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2012)

JHB said:


> After the verdict was reached I apologised profusely to both Jayden and Tim Mc because I thought I had wasted their time in calling Tim over to deliberate.



It's perfectly ok to get a second opinion for misalignments, especially in a final. 

Your help throughout the weekend really helped the competition run smoothly.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 3, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> 0.88 2x2 solve?


Yep got that on video too. Just takes time to extract and upload...we'll get there


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Sep 3, 2012)

0/25


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2012)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 0/25



The amount solved and the time weren't written down (other than "DNF").

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2012)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 0/25



Zane had solved about 3 or 4 out of 6 (something like that), before he stopped.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 3, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Congrats to Kirt for beating Faz on 2 333 solves  (Assuming they were the same scramble)



Haha, thanks Rob
Gonna assume you're talking about 3rd solve in 2nd round and 4th solve in finals.
Faz got a pop in second round, so that doesn't really count (and I think we were in different groups too)
On final round, we were doing two competitors at a time. That one counts lol 


Back in Sydney now, had a great time 
Hope to be back in Melbourne soon for the next comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2012)

JHB said:


> Respecfully; that's a pretty disappointing comment. I am the judge in question. I called over the first WCA delegate I saw. After the verdict was reached I apologised profusely to both Jayden and Tim Mc because I thought I had wasted their time in calling Tim over to deliberate. I felt silly doing so, but I wanted to be sure. It was nice that Jayden said, "That's okay. You were only doing your job." I don't judge too many 2.63 second solves and hadn't judged in a final before. This makes me not want to do so again. Anyway, well done to both Jayden and Tim Major- hopefully one day I will be as good at cubing as you two.



Sorry Jono, just from my (biased) point of view it basically went down like this (you weren't in the wrong and I kind of wanted to keep it unnamed so specific people wouldn't be blamed)

"hmm, +2? TimMc?"
TimMc picked it up, then just went: "eh, looks about 45 degrees, whatever".

MAYBE I'm wrong here, and the delegate's decision IS final, but to be it was definitely over 45 degrees, and Tim just did it quickly. Tim said it's right on 45 degrees (IMO it was slightly over) and quickly flicked it. I exaggerated yes, but for a final it seemed to be done very fast especially as it seemed Tim wasn't sure.

I apologize for stirring all this up, I should've stayed quiet with my complaint.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 3, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Faz got a pop in second round



20.83 is now his official worst  (used to be a 15.00+)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> 20.83 is now his official worst  (used to be a 15.00+)



lol it was pretty funny  everyone was laughing but me and dene were sitting back scrambling  lol i miss everything. . .


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> TimMc *picked it up*, then just went: "eh, looks about 45 degrees, whatever".



wat

The first thing you don't do is pick up the puzzle to inspect the alignment...

It's especially risky with mf8 sq1s.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> wat
> 
> The first thing you don't do is pick up the puzzle to inspect the alignment...
> 
> It's especially risky with mf8 sq1s.



I know this, and that was another reason for my annoyance. However it didn't beat Jayden's competition pb average or single, so just let it rest


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 3, 2012)

•	Never met someone who could solve a rubiks cube except for the people I’ve taught until I went to this competition
•	“YOU ARE JUDGED!”
•	My first 3x3 solve in competition had a H perm and got 11.75 
•	Kirt and Feliks had amazing 4x4 singles
• Zane already had 2 attempts at 3x3 blindfolded while I was still memorizing in my first attempt. (Great single btw)
•	I broke my 7x7 pb single
•	Feliks won Multi bld with 1 point
•	The last scramble of 5x5 in finals had a 2x3 done on the yellow centre, too bad the timer was being stupid and stopped at 0.02
•	Somehow in my replacement solve I managed to pull off a 1:16.06 which is 8 seconds faster than my PB AT HOME! (hopefully a video soon)
•	The 4th 2x2 scramble in the finals 
•	No one could pronounce my last name 
•	Alexandra is amazing at non cubic events

thanks to everyone who helped out and hopefully I will come back next year


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice to meet you Brock, and you had a ridiculously good first competition, so I think your bad times in the final were deserved!  (it's no fair, we took years to get sub 15 averages, and we got them when we actually averaged sub 15 )


rock1313 said:


> • Alexandra is amazing at non cubic events



Yep, but she goes by Daryl.



rock1313 said:


> • Somehow in my replacement solve I managed to pull off a 1:16.06 which is 8 seconds faster than my PB AT HOME! (hopefully a video soon)



Nice job, and just putting this here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...012-Video-Thread-(non-WR)&p=778369#post778369


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> The first thing you don't do is pick up the puzzle to inspect the alignment...



I looked at it from a birds eye view and saw that it was on 45 degrees.

To confirm my initial thought I then decided to perform half an x rotation to clearly see the alignment from the side.

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 3, 2012)

DYK:

- You are judged?
- My dad's comment when I mentioned Faz's WRs: "He is so predictable, why don't they just give him all the records to save time?"
- Dene sucks at scrambling Clock?
- The best way to get decent official results in an event is to stop caring about it? (I'm looking at you, Cameron)
- I failed at everything except Pyra?
- I got 1:05.25 for BOTH my official 4x4 averages?
- Winning Multi: 1 point in 30 mins?
- Florian now knows how Feliks feels when he solves in comp?
- Isabella's prize for judging so much = WRjudge?
- The raffle was rigged?

Awesome comp everyone, thanks to everyone who helped out for making it run smoothly, and congrats to everyone who competed


----------



## rubiksarlen (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm.... I've been wondering, what's all this "You Are Judged" thing everyone's been mentioning esp. in DYKs?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 3, 2012)

Hansen -______-


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Hmm.... I've been wondering, what's all this "You Are Judged" thing everyone's been mentioning esp. in DYKs?



I've been wondering, why do you, someone who has never been to Australian competitions or meetups, constantly post/ask about inside jokes such as these.

Sorry for the seemingly ******bag post, but seriously.

Anyway, I don't want to explain, may hurt a certain individual's feelings


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2012)

Crazycubemom said:


> Big Kiss to *Alexandra Daryl Ariawan*, you are hot babe  AWESOME! you've beaten all the guy's @ Megaminx, Sq-1 and Magic hahahahahahahahahahaha. I'm so proud on you!



Rawr  . She beat me at the two events I wanted to do well in  . Sq1 was my own fault, but minx I got a PB average and she smashed me XD



Tim Major said:


> I've been wondering, why do you, someone who has never been to Australian competitions or meetups, constantly post/ask about inside jokes such as these.



LMAO


----------



## JHB (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Sorry Jono... I apologize for stirring all this up, I should've stayed quiet with my complaint.


Thanks buddy- I know you didn't want to name me, but I felt like I needed to address the issue.....Okay now, enough from me about this  I bought my first ever Zhanchi off you last year and I 've always appreciated the tips you give me. It's great the way everyone is okay with me pestering them with cubing questions. Seriously- thanks! I'm the only speedcuber in my region so I grab all the guidance I can when I'm at comps.:tu


----------



## JHB (Sep 3, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Faz got a pop in second round......


Funniest moment for me: When Hansen said that Faz's pop solve was still faster than his new PB (I'd love to have this problem). Did anyone get that on video?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> CAMERON, WHEN WILL YOU STOP FAILING AND START BEATING 2x2 AVG WR?





Mikel said:


> Maybe he'll wait until Chris Olson beats it. Then he will take it away the week after.





Rubiks560 said:


> I don't think that's what he's trying to do. I *KNOW* that's what he's trying to do.



Or maybe I just get nervous.  I am thinking of starting to do weekly competitions again to see if that will help.



JasonK said:


> - The best way to get decent official results in an event is to stop caring about it? (I'm looking at you, Cameron)



There's no point in getting good results if I don't care about the event and they don't make me happy... but then if I did care I would get nervous and fail. ZOMG IT'S A PARADOX.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2012)

JHB said:


> Funniest moment for me: When Hansen said that Faz's pop solve was still faster than his new PB (I'd love to have this problem). Did anyone get that on video?



I've probably got the pop on video, not sure about Hansen's dialogue.

On the 51.09 5x5, there's some pretty funny stuff after the solve. (Hansen)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> There's no point in getting good results if I don't care about the event and they don't make me happy... but then if I did care I would get nervous and fail. ZOMG IT'S A PARADOX.


I don't see how it's a paradox :S
I think you should have a more positive outlook on things (not sure how to word this). I always think "it would be nice if I got xx.yy in this event, but if I don't then it's ok", it helps me most things


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 3, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I don't see how it's a paradox :S


Not a very good paradox, but I'm basically saying that I will never be able to get results that I am really happy with, because if I care about an event enough to be really happy with good results, I will get nervous in it and fail. 


Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I think you should have a more positive outlook on things (not sure how to word this). I always think "it would be nice if I got xx.yy in this event, but if I don't then it's ok", it helps me most things


 Lol that's what my mum says.  It's just frustrating that after having it for >1 year, I still can't beat my 2.27 average, despite having a sub-WR average of 100 at home.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cameron, just relax more and pretend you are at home


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Cameron, just relax more and pretend you are at home



I think it's safe to say that Cameron and I have heard that waaaaaaayyyyyy to many times.

It's not as easy as it sounds


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think it's safe to say that Cameron and I have heard that waaaaaaayyyyyy to many times.
> 
> It's not as easy as it sounds



Haha okay, just hope for easy scrambles then


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 3, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Zane had solved about 3 or 4 out of 6 (something like that), before he stopped.



So he realized that he did something wrong, before he finished solving alle the 25 cubes? Too late to undo it?
How can he pick up the wrong cube? What went wrong? 
I just rellay want to know, because i guess he thought that something like that will never happen to him...and i think that way about myself, too..maybe i am wrong..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think it's safe to say that Cameron and I have heard that waaaaaaayyyyyy to many times.
> 
> It's not as easy as it sounds


Bring your mother to the competition and get her to nag at you while you do your solves. It will definitely feel like you're at home.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2012)

Great competition, went very smoothly. 



DennisStrehlau said:


> How can he pick up the wrong cube? What went wrong?


On my third or fourth cube I picked up the fifth. I knew the attempt was going bad anyway, so rather than undoing anything or moving on, I just stopped. Quite a careless mistake, if I was taking notice I should have known I was still executing my first row of cubes. 

On all my 5x5 BLD attempts I kept making mistakes with center memo. Not sure what exactly what went wrong with the 4BLD attempts, the first one was DNF(~4:40) off by 3 corners.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 3, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> On all my 5x5 BLD attempts I kept making mistakes with center memo. Not sure what exactly what went wrong with the 4BLD attempts, the first one was DNF(~4:40) off by 3 corners.



Just interesting: what were your times for 4x4 and 5x5 attempts? Did you do sub-8 in 5x5, for example?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Bring your mother to the competition and get her to nag at you while you do your solves. It will definitely feel like you're at home.



She already does this actually.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 3, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> Great competition, went very smoothly.
> 
> 
> On my third or fourth cube I picked up the fifth. I knew the attempt was going bad anyway, so rather than undoing anything or moving on, I just stopped. Quite a careless mistake, if I was taking notice I should have known I was still executing my first row of cubes.
> ...



Ok. But its sooo painfull to memorize 25 cubes for nothing. I feel really sorry for you.
What do you think: How many cubes could you do sub 1 hour?
Good luck next time..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I've probably got the pop on video, not sure about Hansen's dialogue.On the 51.09 5x5, there's some pretty funny stuff after the solve. (Hansen)


IS THAT A WORLD RECORD???SO THAT BEAT YOUR WORLD RECORD???ah Hansen...


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 4, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Haha okay, just hope for easy scrambles then



I did, and got them in the finals, but still failed.  Seriously, the 2x2 finals had much easier scrambles than the ones I got 2.27 on.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I did, and got them in the finals, but still failed.  Seriously, the 2x2 finals had much easier scrambles than the ones I got 2.27 on.



Yeah they were pretty easy. Without the +2 my average would have been 1.97.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 4, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah they were pretty easy. Without the +2 my average would have been 1.97.



Yeah... at least we both got good singles.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone have the 2x2 scrambles?


----------



## Brest (Sep 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Does anyone have the 2x2 scrambles?





TimMc said:


> AN2012 Scrambles
> 
> EDIT: 4th scramble in 2x2 Final was R2 U F' R' U
> 
> Tim.



Big Tim ftw.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, thanks Rob  I thought isaw that get posted but I couldn't find it again.

Cameron & Faz, what were your solutions to those solves? I'm not finding anything that great.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh, thanks Rob  I thought isaw that get posted but I couldn't find it again.Cameron & Faz, what were your solutions to those solves? I'm not finding anything that great.


There was a solution me and Feliks got that Cameron didn't (maybe 5 move layer cancelled in to antisune, Cameron was too busy using eg probably) and there was the R' F R F' U2 solve that we all did. They were REALLY easy and the others were just "nice".Note that my 3.8 average was mostly 2 look last layer.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Just interesting: what were your times for 4x4 and 5x5 attempts? Did you do sub-8 in 5x5, for example?


The memo errors halted me from finishing any full attempts for 5x5 BLD, so I probably did have sub-8 DNFs. 

Most of my big cube BLD attempts felt like they went on forever, because I spent so long looking for the center memo mistakes. The only attempt worth mentioning is the 4BLD DNF(~4:40) off by 3 corners. 


DennisStrehlau said:


> Ok. But its sooo painfull to memorize 25 cubes for nothing. I feel really sorry for you.
> What do you think: How many cubes could you do sub 1 hour?
> Good luck next time..


Thanks Dennis, surprisingly I wasn't all that let down. 
The attempt from the previous night indicated that my accuracy had dropped heaps, so I braced myself for a miserable attempt. 25 cube multi attempts still seem very achievable, but my accuracy needs work.


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 5, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh, thanks Rob  I thought isaw that get posted but I couldn't find it again.
> 
> Cameron & Faz, what were your solutions to those solves? I'm not finding anything that great.



I'm not sure, but I placed red "hole" in the DFR, and then if I solve red with U R U' R' I see RURURFRF CLL, and RURU cancels the layer solution, so it's only R' F R F' needed to be done, AUF can be 1-looked too. Anyway, if I got this scramble, I would have done some other solution


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Next time Zane.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 5, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> I'm not sure, but I placed red "hole" in the DFR, and then if I solve red with U R U' R' I see RURURFRF CLL, and RURU cancels the layer solution, so it's only R' F R F' needed to be done, AUF can be 1-looked too. Anyway, if I got this scramble, I would have done some other solution



I meant all the solves. 4th one is obvious haha.


----------

